# A great way to find hrt clinics or docs in ur areas:



## j2048b (Oct 27, 2012)

For people who want to try to find a local doc or clinic:

Go to google earth

Type in compounding pharmacies 

When they come up around ur area call them and ask what doctors they have contracts with or work with the most for hormone replacement

Choose the docs u want to chat with and call each

Perform a small telephone interview and ask 

If they use an ai, or hcg, if they take insurance, typocal regimen plan, total cost and if they peovide blood work or if u have to go get ur own,
and try to gauge their knowledge of trt,

Once u make ur decision, make ur appointment(s) and go from there

Update us and those around u on ur experience with those docs so we can make better informed decisions when others go that route!

Now thats an awesome stickieable post! Haha


----------



## Times Roman (Oct 27, 2012)

or you can just go here and punch in your zip code

http://www.lef.org/Health-Wellness/InnovativeDoctors/?source=search&key=zip code locator


----------



## j2048b (Oct 27, 2012)

Damn it times roman! ^Or what he said!! 

Nice man! Might be easier but i know i found a shit ton with google earth that way,

But dang it urs works well too! Haha thanks man!


----------



## Times Roman (Oct 27, 2012)

j2048b said:


> Damn it times roman! ^Or what he said!!
> 
> Nice man! Might be easier but i know i found a shit ton with google earth that way,
> 
> But dang it urs works well too! Haha thanks man!



I've been doing this awhile mate....

.....you just haven't seen me on this board before.

But I like the idea of a nice clean new board.  Which is why, when invited, i decided to gander on over.


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 27, 2012)

nice job x 2.  Sure it will help lots of brothers with a difficult issue...


----------



## j2048b (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks for coming over man! Appreciate all the knowledge one can give! I noticed it was a lofe extension web link, were u over with doc john?


----------



## Hollywood72 (Oct 27, 2012)

Is it really that difficult to get? The people I know went to their family doc. Did bw, then got a script for cyp. They pay $4 a month for the test c and $2.84 for the needles. 

This is through our employer insurance.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 27, 2012)

Hollywood72 said:


> Is it really that difficult to get? The people I know went to their family doc. Did bw, then got a script for cyp. They pay $4 a month for the test c and $2.84 for the needles.
> 
> This is through our employer insurance.



uh yeah actually it IS that freaking hard, the people u know must actually have good doctors who give a shit about them, ive been to a handful of doctors and they could give 2 shits, they said oh your numbers are fine, in order for us to treat u it needs to be between 0 and 200 and thats final, and thats each and ever doc ive been to, mine were at 348 a year ago, and only 377 this go around, really easy huh? well congrats u guys have found the top 2% doctors who actually care.

ur screen name is Hollywood, so is that were u live? just asking because i live in cali, and cant find a doc to save mylife who would even consider putting me on trt, my numbers are fine they keep telling me, 

and this is what ive asked them aa:

oh yea is it also fine that i have mood swings, depresion, lack of labido, lack of a lot of things these days, and ive found myself in the garage crying for no reason what so fucking ever while actually doing manly stuff and working on my truck.... and i get the same answer each and everytime, thus far...

hrt clinics wouldn't exist IF it were THAT easy to get a prescription... 

believe me IF i could get a local doc, and use the double insurance the wife and i each pay for from our jobs, it would save me a ton, and be worth it....


----------



## Hollywood72 (Oct 27, 2012)

We have a clinic through our employer that is free to us. So these weren't even their regular docs. It's brand new. One guy went, he got his script then told his buddy and he got one too. Both did have low test though. One was just over 200, the other was way way low. 

I live in OKLAHOMA. Use to live in SoCal a while back

If you want trt couldn't you just skip pct, lower test, get a script?


----------



## j2048b (Oct 27, 2012)

ive never cycled, always been on trt, so ive never really pct'd so not unless i screw myself up somehow and cycle and then dont pct correctly, but thru maximus it is all scripted, just a bit more expensive...and out of pocket,


----------



## Times Roman (Oct 27, 2012)

Hollywood72 said:


> Is it really that difficult to get? The people I know went to their family doc. Did bw, then got a script for cyp. They pay $4 a month for the test c and $2.84 for the needles.
> 
> This is through our employer insurance.



there is a little more going on with a proper HRT protocol than testosterone supplementation.

for example, you need to start off with a reasonable dose, say 100mg test c per week.
Then you need to have repeated blood tests to monitor test levels, AND make sure your RBC/hematacrit do not get too high.  AND you need to keep an eye on your "E" (estradiol) levels.  If they get too high, you can get issues with ED.  So this stage is all about fine tuning and finding the sweet spot for your test dose.

Next there is the concern of testicular atrophy.  Those males that are still desiring children will need to preserve the viability of their sperm production.  HCG is one way to do this, and it also helps maintain testicular size.

Additionally, some may need to control their E.  the best way to do this is through an AI.

Blood pressure needs to be monitored closely during this process too, and if too high, meds need to be taken.

Lipid panels can also be effected, and if so, meds or other counter measures need to be taken.

This is what a full service HRT clinic is supposed to do.

Your GP probably will NOT do this!  This is a complex process, and I've seen GP's simply want to stick 100mg Test C in your glute and then just walk away.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 27, 2012)

times ur in nocal? where abouts? im in the center armpit of cali!!  who do u go thru for hrt?


----------



## Hollywood72 (Oct 27, 2012)

Times Roman said:


> there is a little more going on with a proper HRT protocol than testosterone supplementation.
> 
> for example, you need to start off with a reasonable dose, say 100mg test c per week.
> Then you need to have repeated blood tests to monitor test levels, AND make sure your RBC/hematacrit do not get too high.  AND you need to keep an eye on your "E" (estradiol) levels.  If they get too high, you can get issues with ED.  So this stage is all about fine tuning and finding the sweet spot for your test dose.
> ...




Yes they are getting monthly blood work done. Neither want kids so they didn't need or want hcg. They both have ai scripts but I didn't ask what kind and the one that's been on over 3 months now hasn't needed it, confirmed by bloods. So yeah, it's been really easy for them and a blessing. Just weekly test shots which they do at home. 

The first guy is now at 938 I think. Dr. wanted to lower dose but he talked her out of it because nothing in the bloods said it needed to be lowered. Just plain Jane trt


----------



## SAD (Oct 27, 2012)

Hollywood72 said:


> Yes they are getting monthly blood work done. Neither want kids so they didn't need or want hcg.




Don't take this personally, because you are one of MANY MANY MANY people who have no clue, but HCG is *not just for testicular size or baby making!*.

I've only got 90something posts here, and I think at least 5 of them have been trying to educate you guys who fail to understand just how important pregnenolone is.  PLEASE ACTUALLY READ WHAT I'M ABOUT TO COPY/PASTE.





_As alot of your hrt docs are now adding in pregnenolone on top of hrt when hcg isn't geting levels of pregnenolone high enuff.
whole lot of good reasons below for you guys to add your hcg in cycles to keep pregnenolone levels up, ( it's a powerful anti-inflammatory!) & also a strong neruo steroid for the brain that helps to improve moods and more!

Pregnenolone - Master Hormone
for Women ...and Men! 


"Of all the hormones in the body, the precursor hormone, pregnenolone, may be the most important for health and longevity." 
D. Gary Young

As the parent hormone from which all other vital steroid hormones are made, pregnenolone is being studied for its effects on health, longevity, and emotional well-being. 

This reprint from the "Essential Edge" magazine, December, 2000 below, presents important information about pregnenolone:


Pregnenolone - Master Hormone
for Women ...and Men!
The booklet by D. Gary Young, Pregnenolone: A Radical New Approach to Health, Longevity, and Emotional Well-Being,elicited cheers when it was announced; within two hours, the booklet was sold out. (Available through Essential Science Publishing: 800 336-6308).

The booklet contains a compilation of exciting research on this little-know hormone precursor, pregnenolone. Here are some of the highlights:

Pregnenolone is made from cholesterol in the body. In turn, it can be synthesized into a number of hormones - estrogen, progesterone, testosterone, DHEA, aldosterone, cortisol, etc. It is, in fact, the master hormone from which all the steroid hormones are derived.

But why have most people not heard about pregnenolone and its amazing benefits? One reason has to do with drug companies and profits. Pregnenolone research in the early 1940s was very promising and showed that pregnenolone is effective in relieving arthritis pain, reducing PMS and menopausal symptoms, fighting stress and fatigue, improving memory, and lifting mood. But just as this research was being printed in medical journals, the discovery of synthetic cortisone was announced.

Cortisone Produces Side-Effects

Cortisone showed powerful and immediate effectiveness against arthritis. Drug companies could patent their laboratory version of cortisone and then make a huge profit. Pregnenolone, however, is a natural substance and is not patentable. Because synthetic cortisone was so fast-acting and offered great profit potential, pregnenolone research was basically abandoned.

It was not discovered until later that cortisone had terrifying side effects (immune system suppression and osteoporosis being the two most devastating). Yet pregnenolone has been shown to be virtually free of side effects. A man in one pregnenolone study did develop a temporary rash; while in another study on memory, a participant reported the "side effect" of decreased symptoms of arthritis!

The beneficial effects of pregnenolone on arthritis and other bone, joint, and muscle diseases are well documented. In two studies on ankylosing spondylitis-an inflamitory disease of the joints that causes back pain and stiffening-patients showed marked improvement when treated with pregnenolone.1

Neurobiologist Dr. Eugene Roberts studied the arthritis research from the 1940s and 1950s and said, 

"Treatment with PREG (pregnenolone) can be maintained indefinitely without apparent harmful effects and is much less expensive than with ACTH or cortisone or with other anti-inflammatory steroids."2

Lack of Cholesterol Hurts Pregnenolone Levels

Now, scientists and researchers are again looking at the value of pregnenolone. The research that D. Gary Young found establishes how pregnenolone declines in the body more than 60 percent between the ages of 35 and 75. Along with this natural bodily decline, our bodies have had to deal with a decrease in the building block of pregnenolone - cholesterol. "Low cholesterol" or "no cholesterol" has been pounded into the heads of health-conscious consumers. While the cholesterol link to heart disease is under question today, cholesterol-lowering drugs are causing hormone imbalance. Without cholesterol, there is no pregnenolone, which means the body cannot create the hormones it needs.

The lack of cholesterol (and thus pregnenolone) in our diets may be the cause of many cases of depression. Dr. William Regelson writes that, 

"A recent study conducted by the National Institutes of Mental Health showed that people with clinical depression have lower than normal amounts of pregnenolone in their cerebral spinal fluid (the fluid that bathes the brain)."3

Spinal cord injuries may be minimized with pregnenolone according to a number of rat studies. Dr. Eugene Roberts would like to see a pregnenolone cream placed in first aid kits for use on the spine following earthquakes or accidents. 4

Pregnenolone is Help For Menopause

Menopause is a dreaded ordeal for the millions of women who choose not to use estrogen replacement therapy because of a four to eight tines higher chance of uterine cancer. The pharmaceutical companies developed 'hormone replacement therapy," which combines synthetic progesterone with conjugated equine estrogen. The majority of female consumers of this therapy are probably unaware that the estrogen they are taking is not natural to the human body and comes from a pregnant mare's urine (PMU). Dr. John R. Lee notes that 52 percent of the estrogens in this concoction are the horse estrogens equilin and equilenin, which are not natural to humans. 5

Raindrop Technique and Pregnenolone Combined 

Synthetic estrogens and progesterones "plug" the body's receptor sites. "All of your prescription drugs are based on petrochemicals and these chemicals plug receptor sites, creating even a greater imbalance, which suppresses and compromises immune function," states D. Gary Young He explained the value of the Raindrop Technique where certain oils are dropped along the spine: 

"Along the spine happens to be one of the largest accumulations of receptor nerve sites, and that's why Raindrop Technique works so specifically. When the oils get in there and can start stimulating nerve transmission -- that's very, very important. When you combine the oils with pregnenolone, then the oils carry the pregnenolone into the cell structure to start that cell's rejuvenation. It is win, win, win, and balance, balance, balance." 

Doesn't it make more sense to use a natural substance in hormone replacement therapy? The best thing about pregnenolone is that is it is completely natural. The human body, the true "master chemist," transforms pregnenolone into the hormones the body is lacking. Whether its estrogen, progesterone or testosterone, using pregnenolone, the wisdom of the body makes what is needed most.

For Men, Too

Men are also susceptible to the age-related loss of pregnenolone in the body. They needn't fear that pregnenolone might be turned into a female hormone. Research on memory by Rahmawhati Sih, Ph.D., showed that after older men and women were given pregnenolone, the memory tests given three hours later showed gender variation. The women rated higher in verbal recall, while men improved in visual spatial tasks that required three-dimensional thinking. Dr. William Regelson reviewed this research in his book, The Superhormone Promise: Nature's Antidote to Aging and wrote that Dr. Sih's "results suggest that pregnenolone is being broken down differently in men and women; that is, it appears to have a testosterone-like effect in men and an estrogen-like effect in women."6

What's even better, is that pregnenolone does not function like synthetic hormones, which can cause debilitating side effects. Instead, it has hormone-balancing effects throughout the body as well as other powerful anti-inflammatory effects. 

A rising tide of clinical research is just beginning to show the powerful therapeutic benefits of natural pregnenolone. Benefits that can reverse decline, balance hormones, and increase longevity. All in a completely natural substance that is non-toxic and virtually without side effects! 

You can rest assured that pregnenolone is well tolerated and its safety has been well documented. William Regelson, M. D., and Carol Colman stated in their book, The Super-Hormone Promise: Nature's Antidote to Aging, Pocket Books, 1996, "We know that pregnenolone is safe, well tolerated, and causes no know side effects..."

*Reprinted from Essential Edge Magazine, Fall, 2000


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1Sahelian, Ray, M.D. Pregnenolone: Nature's Feel Good Hormone. (Garden City Park, New York: Avery Publishing Group, 1997), 57. 
2Roberts, E. (1995) "Pregnenolone-From Selye to Alzheimer and a Model of the Pregnenolone Sulfate Binding Binding Site on the GABAA Receptor," Biochemical Pharmacology 49:1 (1995): 1-16. 
3 Regelson, William, M.D., and Carol Colman, The Super-Hormone Promise: Nature's Antidote to Aging. (New York: Pocket Books, 1996), 79. 
4Young, D. Gary, Pregnenolone: A Radical New Approach to Health, Longevity, and Emotional Well-Being. (Salem, Utah: Essential Science Publishing, 2000), 21. 
5Lee, John R., M.D. "Natural" vs. "Synthetic" Hormones, A Question of Semantics. (3 July 1998). 
6Regelson, 77. _


----------



## Times Roman (Oct 27, 2012)

j2048b said:


> times ur in nocal? where abouts? im in the center armpit of cali!!  who do u go thru for hrt?



near modesto mate.  I'm in the Kaiser network.  All they will do for me is periodic blood work, syringes, and provide test.  The rest I do on my own.



Hollywood72 said:


> Yes they are getting monthly blood work done. Neither want kids so they didn't need or want hcg. They both have ai scripts but I didn't ask what kind and the one that's been on over 3 months now hasn't needed it, confirmed by bloods. So yeah, it's been really easy for them and a blessing. Just weekly test shots which they do at home.
> 
> The first guy is now at 938 I think. Dr. wanted to lower dose but he talked her out of it because nothing in the bloods said it needed to be lowered. Just plain Jane trt



I keep revising down my weekly test dose.  Im at 700+ now and dosing 70mg C / week, but my hematacrit is still a pinch over 50.  This is AFTER i donate a pint bimonthly.  This is obviously a work in process.............


----------



## oldschool67 (Oct 27, 2012)

just stay the hell away from n.y. not a very friendly trt state! from my experiences anyway... nice post though!


----------



## Hollywood72 (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks. I've read about preg for years and even talked to my buddies about it. 

Thanks though


----------



## AndroSport (Oct 27, 2012)

You can also very easily find TRT friendly docs by gong to the T-Gel or AndroGel website and "locate a doctor" in your area... most will also prescribe the injectable shit too.


----------

